# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  كلمات اسبانيه مع الترجمه

## Xitooo

*
كلمات اسبانية جميلة مع الترجمه

.




___________________

العائلة la familia (لا فاميليا)
___________________


أمي madre (مادريه)

أبي padre (بادريه)

أخي hermano (ايرمانو)

أختي hermana (ايرمانا)

ابني hijo (ايخو)

ابنتي hija (ايخا)

عمي /خالي tio (تيو)

عمتي /خالتي tia (تيا)

جدي abuelo (أبويلو)

جدتي abuela (أبويلا)

صديقي amigo (أميغو)

صديقتي amiga (أميغا)

رفيقي companero (كومبانييرو)

رفيقتي companera (كومبانييرا)

قريبي sobrino (سوبرينو)
_________________________

المدرسة colegio (كوليخيو)
_________________________


أستاذ profesor (بروفسور)

أستاذة profesora (بروفسورا)

تلاميذ estudiantes (استوديانتيس)

مدير director (ديريكتور)

دفاتر cuadernos (كواديرنوس)

أقلام boligrafos (بوليكرافوس)

سبورة pizaron (بيسارون)
_____________________

بعض الكلمات و العبارات
_____________________


مرحبا hola (أولا)

صباح الخير buenos dias (بوينوس دياس)

مساء الخير buenos tardes (بوينوس طارديس)

الى اللقاء a Dios (أديوس)



كيف حالك como estas (كو مو اسطاس)

بخير bien (بيين)

ما اسمك como te llamas (كومو تي ياماس)

كم عمرك cuantos anios tienes (كوانطوس أنيوس تيينس)

تشرفت بمعرفتك mucho gusto (موتشو غوسطو)

شكرا gracias (غراسياس)*

----------


## ajluni top

والله من الاخر

يسلموا ايديك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*hola

? como estas  amigo  
gracias a Dios * 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

gracias hermano 
 غراسياس ايرمانو ... :Smile:

----------


## Xitooo

*hola chicos ... todos hablan el espa&#241;ol ahora que bueno jaja ... 


*

----------

